# PM1236 Coolant pump?



## SSage (Dec 4, 2017)

Pump runs, but doesn't prime at all? Full tank, the hose is not blocked. Anything to check out? 

I've never run coolant before on this machine, I just filled it up thinking it would prime like my band saw?


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 4, 2017)

Hi SSage,
if you get a hose to fit the nozzle of the pump and a 2 liter soda bottle you can prime the pump
simply drill a hole slightly smaller than the hose in the cap of the 2 liter bottle, and force the hose into the cap about an inch or so
fill up the 2 liter with water or coolant mix cap it with the new hose creation and attach the free end of the hose to the nozzle
invert the 2 liter bottle and let the coolant flow for a few seconds until the bubbles disappear
then switch on the coolant pump for a second or 2, be ready to switch it off quickly!!!!
if the pump starts to fill the 2 liter, it is primed
if the 2 liter trick doesn't do the trick, goto troubleshooting the pump

worn pump shafts and/or worn seals can introduce air into the suction side of the pump.
a split hose, a loose hoseclamp, a pinhole in a fitting or hose could cause loss of the ability to prime itself anywhere in the suction side of the system.
any hardware responsible for holding split pump housings/castings are suspect for leakage.

that's what i got right off the top of my head
maybe worth a try


----------



## SSage (Dec 5, 2017)

I tried filling the hose with water, I'll try your bottle method today and see if it works. The water drained into the tank slowly, doesn't seem to have a check valve. Its a brand new lathe/pump, I've just put a coolant mix in it for the first time.


----------



## BtoVin83 (Dec 5, 2017)

It was common for pumps not to prime occasionally, we would just use an air nozzle close to the coolant outlet to create a venturi effect and usually they would prime.


----------



## SSage (Dec 15, 2017)

Well, I can't get it to prime. Tried it a few times with water and air. Went to take the bottom cover off on the pick up and a screw stripped, ran out of time today. 

I called PM, looks like I need a replacement pump. Mine is wired differently than the owner's manual, tried changing it to match the picture and it wont run like that. I guess the wiring has changed a bit. The pump motor does run when I wire it back the way it came, but it doesn't pump anything. The saga continues. Oh well, I didn't even think I needed coolant, but that coolant switch bugs me. I will have a working coolant pump someday!


----------



## Digger42 (Jan 24, 2022)

Just got my 1236 and ready to wire coolant pump. Wiring of capacitor as received different from manual on PM documentation. Witch is correct?


----------



## ShawnR (Jan 26, 2022)

I got my 1236 last April. I have never used the coolant pump but if you want me to take a photo or something, I can. Although a call to PM might be your quickest resolve. Let me know.


----------



## Digger42 (Jan 26, 2022)

ShawnR said:


> I got my 1236 last April. I have never used the coolant pump but if you want me to take a photo or something, I can. Although a call to PM might be your quickest resolve. Let me know.


Called PM and they gave me the current wiring. Said supplier kept changing.


----------



## SSage (Jan 26, 2022)

My original pump back in 2017 was wired differently than the owner's manual diagram. Thankfully they can direct you via telephone fairly quick. But the pump had more issues than wiring. My non-priming weak pump was the only issue I had, so far everything else is still working fine. The replacement pump looked slightly different. With that said I prefer a misting system now. I use a knock off kool mist set up. I just drain what little waste liquid there is to a two gallon bucket I can dump easily. Very little clean up is required, no more coolant sump to sour.


----------

